# تعلم Land disktop



## مرتضى السرحان (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ايه الاخوه الاعزاء 
في بدايه تعرفي عليكم كعضو جديد اود ان اطرح لكم دوره متكامله على برنامج Land Disktop اتمنى ان تنال رضاكم 
مع التقدير 
الرابط هو 
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=wuThFCBA8


----------



## mahmoud2k (7 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً اخى الكريم

وفى انتظار المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
والله يعطيك العافيه
ويجعل في كل خطوه سلامه
واللهم يحفظك ويخليك
انه سميع الدعاء
ارجوك رابط اللاند ديسكتوب
لانه ما عدنا القرص
اذا امكن
والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## shereo (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خياً أخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (10 مارس 2007)

الف الف شكر لك اخي على هذا الملف القيم وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
فعلا عمل متقن وتنسيق اكثر من رائع


----------



## Wael Amal (13 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وابعد عنك السوء ورحمك الله في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م/ابوالفتح علي (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للبشمهندس مرتضى السرحان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/حسن كامل (2 أبريل 2007)

we will ask god to help you as you help your brothers 
many thanks for your big efforts


----------



## م.مصطفى كامل (2 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكوورررررررر وماقصرت


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 يونيو 2007)

شكرا" أخى الكريم


----------



## الان جلال (10 يونيو 2007)

شكرا" أخى الكريم


----------



## عزيز4554 (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد مختار حمزة (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا ...دمتم ودامت مشاركاتكم القيمة


----------



## امير محمد حسن (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مششششكور اخى ياريت لو فى شرح عربى


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (25 يونيو 2007)

يا أخي مرتضى.. أو أي من الاخوة أرجو اعادة رابط للملف لأن الموقع اللي عليه الرابط متوقف 
شكراااااااا


----------



## شوقى 2007 (16 يوليو 2007)

اللة يحميك ولكن ما قادر أحملة


----------



## طالب متدرب (17 يوليو 2007)

شكر الله لك سعيك وغفر ذنبك وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## بال الشريف (24 يوليو 2007)

حذف الملف يا جماعة, حطوه من جديد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m_abu_bakr (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## أمبراطور العمارة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد تشكر عليه يابش مهندس


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي
وجاري التحميل.


----------



## diaa_500 (9 أبريل 2009)

الموقع مغلق إخواني الأعزاء
أرجو الإفادة في كيفية التحميل و شكرا


----------



## eng: issa (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هانى عامر (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومنةالله (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمدين علي (25 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم مشكور لكن هذا الموقع مغلق حاليا


----------



## 7z1sj (10 أغسطس 2009)

الموقع مغلق 
و عموما جزاك الله خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## المهندس تغلب (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور وماقصرت على جهودك لكن اذا في رابط غير هذا لانه مهو راضي يفتح


----------



## راقى اعليوة (21 يناير 2010)

الرابط موجود فى موقع مغلق ياريت اتغير الرابط حتى يمكننا الاطلاع على برنامج اللند


----------



## التكماك (23 يناير 2010)

بااااااارك الله فيك يا غالي


----------



## اوفى الغنانيم (24 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا لك يا صديقي مرتضى
واتمنى لك الاستمرار في المشاركة


----------



## اوفى الغنانيم (24 يناير 2010)

ارجو ان تزودنا بدورة ل( civil 3d 2010)


----------



## mostafammy (24 يناير 2010)

الموقع مغلق ياريت تعديل الرابط او الرفع على سيرفر اخر


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (28 يناير 2010)

الموقع مغلق بااااااارك الله فيك ياريت تعديل الرابط


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

مشكورين الموقع منقول 
(رابط التحميل )


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## حارث البدراني (7 سبتمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العريجي محمد (24 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير*​


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (13 يوليو 2011)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررراً جزييييييييييييييلاً*


----------



## elfaki (13 يوليو 2011)

الرابط مغلق يا ريت تغيير الرابط و الرفع مرة أخرى حتى يمكننا الإطلاع على البرنامج.


----------



## foda_435 (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لحضرتك على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامر الشبح (16 مارس 2012)

مشكور على جهدك 
بس الموقع مغلق


----------

